
Google is seemingly manually censoring “Crooked Hillary” from its suggestions - zone411
https://i.sli.mg/KD6sZ2.png
======
hackney
Breitbart says the term only came up when 2 spaces were added at the end. I
can't confirm as I haven't used google directly in ages.

